# Photoshop Shapes



## Hot_Dog_MA (8. März 2006)

Habe hir eine riesige Auswahl an Shapes für Photoshop.
Es sind echt tolle dabei. Ich denke für die kreatven Photoshoppler unter Euch
sind diese Dinger ein muss. Bitteschön und viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren!

Adobe Photoshop Shapes


----------



## D@nger (8. März 2006)

Hallo,
kannst du das bitte nochmal hochladen?


----------



## Hot_Dog_MA (8. März 2006)

Ja werd ich machen. Das kann aber etwas dauern! Aber ich halt mich ran. Ich Up noch andere Sachen!


----------



## oscarr (9. März 2006)

Hot_Dog_MA hat gesagt.:
			
		

> . Ich denke für die kreatven Photoshoppler unter Euch
> sind diese Dinger ein muss.
> Adobe Photoshop Shapes



Öhhhmmm, ich wage mal zu behaupten dass die "kreativen Photoshoppler" sich nicht irgendwelche vorgefertigten Shapes von unbekannter Herkunft + Rechtslage antun werden. Warum auch? Shapes sind ja nicht gerade das schwerste für kreative Photoshoppler 

Du solltest vielleicht Deinen Satz umändern und sagen: "Ich denke für die die keine kreativität   besitzen  unter Euch sind diese Dinger ein muss."


----------

